# Mot de passe principal de Sécurité personnelle???



## druss77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème : 

De temps en temps sur Internet, Firefox me demande "Veuillez saisir le mot de passe principal de Sécurité personnelle." quand je veux par exemple retenir un mot de passe de connexion sur un site.

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, et il ne s'agit pas de mon mot de passe d'administrateur...

Comment le trouver?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Nyx0uf (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est un mot de passe qui a été défini dans Firefox pour protéger l'accès aux données enregistrées. En tout cas il s'est pas mis tout seul..


----------



## druss77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'est un mot de passe qui a été défini dans Firefox pour protéger l'accès aux données enregistrées. En tout cas il s'est pas mis tout seul..



Tu as probablement raison, en attendant je ne m'en souviens plus...

Alors comment le virer?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Voilà comment faire.

faire un copié collé de cette adresse :

chrome://pippki/content/resetpassword.xul

et cliquer sur "effacer"

Tous les mots de passe firefox sont perdus mais le mot de passe est viré.


----------

